# Got A Cat Problem!



## JimDawson (Aug 3, 2016)

We have a number of feral cats around here and they are not normally a problem, they keep the mouse population in check along with other nasty critters.   BUT....... it seems they have decided that they like the gravel and a bit of sand right in front of my shop door to use as their litter box.   I tried a little bit of Diesel in their prefered location but they just moved over about 3 feet. I also added some 1 inch minus crushed rock to that area.

The question:  What non-lethal, environmentally friendly method will discourage these stupid cats? I can't pour Diesel all over out there.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 3, 2016)

Cayenne pepper


----------



## Reeltor (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't remember what it's called but there is a product that shoots a stream of water and is triggered by movement of the cat.  I think if they got hit a few times they would go elsewhere.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 3, 2016)

spray it down with vinegar to get rid of the smell


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 3, 2016)

Get a small dog.
Lol


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Jim,
https://www.amazon.com/ScareCrow-Motion-Activated-Animal-Repellent/dp/B000071NUS


----------



## Fitter Bill (Aug 3, 2016)

Purchased one of these just last week.   http://www.leevalley.com/US/Garden/page.aspx?p=74556&cat=2,51555&ap=1    Works great.  Mine cost $32 on sale free shipping. I see now they are $44.50  I use mine on cats and squirrels.
 Run Forrest Run

Bill


----------



## chips&more (Aug 3, 2016)

I had a 5 foot gardener snake living in my garage. Didn’t realize how important he was until he was gone one day. Now the mice flourish. Maybe the cats aren’t so bad?...Dave


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 3, 2016)

They can provide a service. I have a couple of ferals that adopted me at the shop. I feed them, and kind of cleared off a open dirt area away from the building (particularly the doors) and they took the hint and use it as their litterbox when they don't just disappear into the woods around the shop. I suppose they are hunting. Once in a while they deliver a prize to the walk-thru door for me. Usually a small to medium snake. Unfortunately (for the snake in particular), they are taking out other desirable predators. A couple of times it was copperheads, so I didn't mind that so much.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 3, 2016)

I would love one of those sprayers, the problem is that I don't have water in the shop and dragging a hose across the driveway just isn't practical.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 3, 2016)

Hook it up to air. I bet the noise would be enough to get the message across.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 4, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Hook it up to air. I bet the noise would be enough to get the message across.



Genius!   I do have air, motion sensors, and solenoid valves!


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 4, 2016)

There ya go then


----------



## omni_dilletante (Aug 4, 2016)

I recall seeing a video of someone setting up a motion triggered hose and camera.  The result was that he sprayed and photographed the same cats over and over again.  It did not seem to be a deterrent.  Then again he was trying to keep them out of his yard, not just keep them from defecating in one place.  

Can you set up the motion sensor so that is sprays cats and not customers?

Can you set up a sand box nearby that would be a better place for them to go?


----------



## davidh (Aug 5, 2016)

#2 for vinegar.  i just read it on "uses for vinegar"  but it also kills vegetation that its sprayed on so be careful where you spray it. . .


----------

